# RGB Splitter



## Burnymc (12. März 2004)

Hallo! Ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob jemand eine Ahnung hat wie man so einen RGB Splitter effekt hinbekommt

Früher gab es beim Amiga 1000 einen RGB Splitter, damit die Farben RGB aufgeteilt werden und es somit ein schönes Bild ergibt Gab glaube ich nur bei Filmen. So das der Mensch z.B. nur die umrisse hat und Grün ist, der Raum hat nur umrisse und ist rot, und der rest ist blau.

Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Soundlab (14. März 2004)

Bei Umrissen würde ich einfach eine Kontur wählen und diese mit der jeweiligen Farbe versehen. Und natürlich die Deckkraft des Inhalts verändern/bzw. ganz ausschalten.


----------

